# Average Salary for IT Consultant



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Expaters,

Is 4850 EUR Gross / month a decent salary for a family of two in Frankfurt region ?

Please suggest

Cheers


----------



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

I guess its decent, mostly depends on how much you would be paying for the rent.
Rent for two would be approx 800- 1000 euros.


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks Arunpral for the quick reply. Fully appreciate it

What would be the right locality in Frankfurt to live to get some apartments between 800 to 1000 EUR.


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

Check this link to get an idea. I have included 2br (it's called 3 room in German, as they count the living room as one 'room') and minimum 70square meter floor space, up to 1000 Euro net (plus extras, see infos in the ads):
Mietwohnungen Frankfurt am Main: Wohnungen mieten in Frankfurt am Main bei Immobilien Scout24


----------

